# In case anyone is looking for a gorgeous male



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

In the midst of our puppy search, I called Joyce Watkins from Marcris. She recommended a breeder who breeds her line of dogs and we would have gotten this beautiful male had it not worked out with the baby we are picking up on Saturday. So if anyone is looking for a gorgeous pet male who is 6 months old, pm me and I'll give you the contact information. I believe someone posted about looking for a dog in Florida, this breeder is in Orlando. This would be a great opportunity for someone looking to have a beautiful baby from great lines.

Here is the picture of him:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Joyce is a wonderful lady! Emma is from her...I hope this adorable boy finds a loving home! He is beautiful :wub:


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

awww... hes darling :wub: I cant get another pup though... i think 2 is my limit! hehe..  Athough I would LOVE to keep getting pups!!! its addicting cause i wanna give all of the a good home!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:wub: :wub: OMG! He is wonderful! That is a lot of coat for 6 mo. He looks small, wonder how big he is? :wub: :wub:


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

He is gorgeous! Was he being held for show? He has such sweet expression on his face.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Well - I don't have a photo - but Aria ariamaltese.com (Heidi Sullivan) has a beautiful GIRL puppy - that is ready to go. I don't have further details - I believe she is out of her girl Blessing.


----------



## giselle79 (Aug 8, 2007)

:wub: He is so cute, OMG.
:smheat: Why do I continue looking at available maltese pictures????????? I'll have a heart attack someday :smheat:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Well - I don't have a photo - but Aria ariamaltese.com (Heidi Sullivan) has a beautiful GIRL puppy - that is ready to go. I don't have further details - I believe she is out of her girl Blessing.[/B]


Oh is she letting go of one of those cute girls she was showing? Or is this a new litter?

And OMG that boy if GORGEOUS. Absolutely stunning and I'm not just saying that. He truly is.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=476701
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No this is a puppy, puppy. (This little boy is very, very cute).


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

OMG! He is BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## bpeigh (Jan 12, 2008)

I am looking for a beautiful baby and would love the info


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

This boy was from diamondmaltese.com and I got his name from Joyce Watkins at Marcris. I would call him to see who is available because no all are listed on his website.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

What a gorgeous little fellow...........just a darling! Hope someone snaps him up and loves him for ever!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Sure is a cutie! :wub:


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Lovely pup. Gorgeous face.


----------



## cknight (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm new and just so this topic. Is the dog still available and if not I'm in Orlando looking for a breeder. Can anyone help? Thanks!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> I'm new and just so this topic. Is the dog still available and if not I'm in Orlando looking for a breeder. Can anyone help? Thanks![/B]


You should start a thread about your search for a puppy in Orlando so everyone will be sure to see it. There are a lot of great breeders in Florida. Good luck with your search!


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

Sher is right, there are a ton of great breeders in Florida. This particular pup came from diamondmaltese.com You can go to his website and/or call him. Good luck with your search


----------

